# Fan controller 3 pin extender question



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys I just got some Ultra Kaze 120mm fans with a Sunbeam Rheobus fan controller. I put one fan in the back exhaust but the wire wont reach to the front where the fan controller is. I used the 3 pin extender that it came with but it will only go at full speed. So I put a fan in the side window that will reach without a 3 pin extender and the fan controller works just like it should. Any ideas of what I could be doing wrong?


----------

